# Olympic Road Race



## ianrauk (28 Jul 2012)

So today was the Olympic Road Race.
I met up with User10571 at the very ungodly 6.45am.
A quick blast up and over Biggin Hill and down to Westerham to meet Tim at Costa Coffee.






Coffee and caked up we made our way through Kent and Surrey to Box Hill





It wasn't long before we started to see a lot of other cyclists all heading the same direction..... up the hill





A breather at the top





The crowds had certainly turned to to watch the race. Tens of thousands of people. The atmosphere was buzzing. Even 2 hours before the race was due to pass through.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jul 2012)

People were leaving their marks..












To the Vinyard for some much needed food, Wine and to watch a bit of the race on the big screen.





A Rapha coffee if it takes your fancy





But we fancied some thing grape like.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jul 2012)

We bumped into he who is known as Mark Grant..with hat of the cowboy





And something rather ordinary from 1880





So, time to watch a bit of the action. Cameras at the ready





And give the arms a good old stretch





I had to race this little chap to get a good spot


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jul 2012)

So onto the action, and we bagged a good spot





Waiting and chatting inbetween the loops















Team GB


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jul 2012)

Time was getting on so off to home...
Past the bottom of Box Hill looking up at the top





Amazing wild flower beds on the roundabout at Tadworth.





A very good day indeed. The atmosphere was absolutely amazing.
Cheers Tim, User10571 and Mark.
Oh yes, bumped into TimH and Mrs TimH and ILB's.

This report has been bought to you by your roving Cycle Chat reporter.


----------



## Cubist (28 Jul 2012)

Awsum Ian, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trickedem (17 Aug 2012)

And what a great day it was. Thanks for the memory


----------

